# (TIP permit) Importación Temporal del Vehículo



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

Buenos noches. Seeking confirmation ( from one's experience ) with their TIP permit for their car on crossing the Mexican/USA border while the TIP permit is still valid. My permit is valid through 7 de enero 2020. I have to return to California at the end of June 2019, and I plan on returning to San Cristobal de Las Casas, Chiapas in noviembre 2019. 

I just read on MexPro.com that I can cross the border multiple times with my TIP (while still valid). (other online searches were rather vague - which is why I am asking well before I drive up to the border). Also, I did receive a reply from Banjercito (online) that "You can use your permission to travel with your family without any problem. 
It is not necessary to cancel your permit or create a new one, which you currently have will help you to make your trip. Regards."

Just double checking with anyone who has this experience. Will be crossing at Nuevo Laredo/Laredo border ( maybe Colombia Bridge crossing if I do not need to visit Banjercito ).

Muchas gracias por su ayuda and suggestions. Con una sonrisa.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In spite of that, there can be a serious complication: Should you lose your car outside of Mexico, due to theft, fire or wreck, you will not be able to re-enter Mexico with another vehicle. Iven with proofs of loss, there are no exceptions. On paper, your original car is "still in Mexico", since the Importada Temporal was not turned in, and cancelled, and you have no receipt. Catch-22. 
So, always turn in your "TIP", and keep the receipt forever. It also insures that you get your deposit back.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> In spite of that, there can be a serious complication: Should you lose your car outside of Mexico, due to theft, fire or wreck, you will not be able to re-enter Mexico with another vehicle. Iven with proofs of loss, there are no exceptions. On paper, your original car is "still in Mexico", since the Importada Temporal was not turned in, and cancelled, and you have no receipt. Catch-22.
> So, always turn in your "TIP", and keep the receipt forever. It also insures that you get your deposit back.


I believe what the OP was asking was if he can exit Mexico without the vehicle if the TIP is still valid.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surabi said:


> I believe what the OP was asking was if he can exit Mexico without the vehicle if the TIP is still valid.


It sounded to me like the OP was talking about going back and forth across the border with a single TIP.

On a related topic, I have a friend who has been coming to Mexico every year with his vehicle. He has never gotten a TIP for the vehicle nor a Tourist permit for himself. I know of at least five trips he has made over the past few years. He was here this month and for the first time, he got stopped by some law enforcement division. He managed to talk his way out of it. I think he pretended his Spanish was not very good, while he actually is quite fluent. They let him go on his way with no fine or other interruption.

I have been telling him for years, he needed paperwork to bring his truck into Mexico, but he has ignored me. It would not surprise me if he continues to ignore the rules.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

ah, yes, I reread it and he does appear to mean crossing back and forth on the same tip as long as it's valid. In that case I'd follow RV's advice- best to cancel the TIP when you drive out and get another when you leave. It actually does say on the TIP that it is good for the length of the visitor's stay. Once you exit the country, you are no longer staying.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> In spite of that, there can be a serious complication: Should you lose your car outside of Mexico, due to theft, fire or wreck, you will not be able to re-enter Mexico with another vehicle. Iven with proofs of loss, there are no exceptions. On paper, your original car is "still in Mexico", since the Importada Temporal was not turned in, and cancelled, and you have no receipt. Catch-22.
> So, always turn in your "TIP", and keep the receipt forever. It also insures that you get your deposit back.


Muchas gracias ( for yours and others' reply ), this is why I ask. I ( grins and grinning ) am too old for those "Catch-22's" . . . con una sonrisa


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We have an acquaintance from Abbotsford who had his truck stolen in Chiapas and it was used to pull a 5th-wheeler. He flew back to Canada and bought another one with the insurance money but had to go through hoops to get his TIP cancelled. So it is possible if you have documentation and patience.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

kcowan said:


> We have an acquaintance from Abbotsford who had his truck stolen in Chiapas and it was used to pull a 5th-wheeler. He flew back to Canada and bought another one with the insurance money but had to go through hoops to get his TIP cancelled. So it is possible if you have documentation and patience.


muchas gracias para este story . . . as I mentioned earlier, "I am too old to go through hoops . . . " grins . . . planning to cross Nuevo Laredo early afternoon ( end of junio ) so I can visit Banjercito with all my paperwork to cancel. Will keep all paperwork, and then when I return apply for new TIP . . . Gracias por tu ayuda. con una sonrisa. Tony


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> muchas gracias para este story . . . as I mentioned earlier, "I am too old to go through hoops . . . " grins . . . planning to cross Nuevo Laredo early afternoon ( end of junio ) so I can visit Banjercito with all my paperwork to cancel. Will keep all paperwork, and then when I return apply for new TIP . . . Gracias por tu ayuda. con una sonrisa. Tony


I have written at length on this forum of our experiences when our vehicle was stolen in Zihuatanejo, Guerrero in early 2007, and found several days later, "totaled" beyond repair. It took us about 18 frustrating months to obtain an official cancellation of our Temporary Import Permit, (TIP)....from Mexican Customs head office in Mexico City. 
Months before we received that cancellation, we attempted to enter Mexico with a different vehicle, (the one I had purchased, in Canada, to replace the stolen/totaled vehicle). 
We were denied entry, on the grounds that the records showed I still had a vehicle in Mexico. Fortunately, that replacement vehicle was registered in both mine AND my wife's name. The workaround was for her, not me, to be the registered owner and importer of the "new" vehicle......saving us a 2500 mile return trip home.
Another question concerning TIPs has been whether one who has their vehicle in Mexico under a valid TIP can leave the country without the vehicle. I never received definitive answers when I raised the question a couple of years ago, but a friend in Zihua did exactly that, without any problems. He had entered Mexico with his vehicle, on a TIP, and had to return to Canada on short notice for family reasons. He reports there were no questions asked when leaving Mexico at Zihua airport, nor when he returned to Zihua by air a week or so later. He later left Mexico with his vehicle, before the TIP had expired.


----------

